# Toilet confusion



## inshaala (Sep 19, 2006)

Seeing some threads in here reminded me of two shots i have taken on two seperate holidays.  The first one is in croatia and had me confused as to whether i could enter or not =S.  The second one was in budapest and was just plain funny


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 19, 2006)

Very funny.
So in Budapest it is the bushes for the women? 
(I guess it then is the trees for the men?)

And hey. I am NOT surprised you did not know if to enter or not with such confusing signs as there in Croatia . Good finds. I enjoy them.


----------



## L146705 (Sep 19, 2006)

haha great pictures


----------



## JTHphoto (Sep 20, 2006)




----------



## mystic74 (Sep 28, 2006)

Man, you just can't make that stuff up... hope you didnt have to go too badly.


----------



## snownow (Sep 28, 2006)

Second one too much, great shot


----------

